

Next-gen iPhone teardown - geuis
http://gizmodo.com/5520877/open-gal//gallery/5

======
spitfire
This reminds me of when Viktor Belenko Defected to the US with a mig-25
foxbat. The US disassembled it and sent it back in thirty crates.

------
anigbrowl
wtf - gizmodo seems intent on provoking legal action against them.

edit: better link than article title: <http://gizmodo.com/5520876/the-next-
iphone-dissected>

Not to promote them, but to draw attention to the degree of technical detail
they are making public.

